# PARU Aur helper



## Ja.KooLit (May 14, 2021)

Hey guys. quick question for arch based user. When I use yay to install package from aur, it does not ask me to review. But with paru, it ask for review. when i choose no, it stopped there. But if choose Y, obviously it is for review.

Question is, how can I get out from there or like to complete review inorder to proceed to install?

TIA

nevermind find the solution. By pressing q


----------

